# مخطط منزل العمر رأيكم يهمني



## ضحية الأسهم (7 سبتمبر 2011)

بعد التحية التمس منكم العذر وطمعان بكرمكم 

هذا مخطط للدور المرتد فقط فهو الذي يهمني لأنني سأسكن فيه:-
لأن الأرض جبلية فاضطررت لعمل دور تسوية والدور الأرضي شقتين وبعدين يجي الدور المرتد وهذا مخطط الدور المرتد فقط :-

البلدية تشترط رجوع الدور المرتد 3 أمتار للخلف 
فضلا لا أمرا رأيكم في التصميم وخذوا من أخيكم دعوة في ظهر الغيب


----------



## ضحية الأسهم (9 سبتمبر 2011)

أفا عليكم كان عشمي في الله ثم فيكم أكبر من كذا !!!

فوق الميه الي شاهدوا التصميم ولم يكلف منهم أحدا نفسه بالتعلق ...

ولا يزال عندي أمل ...


----------



## Mujtaba alasadi (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*تصميم جيد
الله يوفقك*


----------



## nezar.a.a (9 سبتمبر 2011)

الصالة في الوسط غير فعالة، ممكن يكون المطبخ في الوسط أقرب للمجالس و الصالة العائلية على الجانب أكثر فائدة بدلا أن تكون فقط عبارة عن معبر في اتجاهات مختلفة... هذا رأيي فقط كما أردت.. تحياتي


----------



## م / محمد الصباحي (3 نوفمبر 2011)

لا تتعجل أخي
فيه تصاميم أحلى
وعلى قولتك
هذا بيت العمر


----------



## فائز عبدالصمد محمو (8 يونيو 2012)

عاشت ايديك فقط لو تكبر المطبخ باتجاه الصالة وتصغر الصالة


----------



## eng/Mohamedashraf (9 يونيو 2012)

جمبل جدا :75:


----------



## جوهرالخالدى (12 يونيو 2012)

1-المطبخ بعيد عن المجالس والدرج (السلم) تخيل لوجيت شايل معك اشياء كتيره وانت طالع طبعا ح تحطها فى الصاله وتاخد نفس ثم تنقلهم مره اخرى لمستودع المطبخ
2-مساحه الصاله التى فى المنتصف كبيره يجب تقليلها والاستفاده من المساحه طالما عملت مجلسين منفصلين للرجال والنساء
3- ارى انك شخص ملتزم لدرجه شديده لذا حاولت قدر الا مكان ان تباعد بين النساء والرجال واهنأك على ذلك لكنه جاء حساب المساحه 
4- اكثرت من وجود الحمامات الا ترى ان 4 حمامات فى شقه واحده اكثر من حوجه الناس ولو انك جعلت المطبخ ومستودعه قريب من السلم والمجالس لامكنك الاستغناء عن الحمام المجاور له
5-غرف النوم وضعها جيد لكنك فى حوجه لغرفه ثالثه فمنزل بهذه المساحه حرام يكون فيه غرفتان للنوم يجب حساب المستقبل والاولاد ارى ان تحول غرفه النوم والليليه الى غرفة نوم فقط طالما هنالك مجالس وصاله طعام ومشاهده
على العموم المخطط جميل طالما صممته بنفسك حاول ان تعدل فيه والاستفاده من اراء الاخوه المهندسين قبل التنفيذ


----------



## islamarchi (2 أغسطس 2012)

*كمبتدا في الهندسة المعمارية لا باس به والملاحظ ان السلم شكله ومكانه ليس مناسب*


----------



## ماء دجلة (4 أغسطس 2012)

المخطط جميل وتحياتي لك لكن الصالة الوسطية كبيرة اكثر مما يجب والحمامات كثيرة على منزل واحد


----------

